# Από τα μαθηματικά στο νόμο: τέχνη ή επιστήμη;



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2012)

*Literature* είναι το σύνολο της βιβλιογραφίας σε έναν τομέα, όχι της παρατιθέμενης βιλιογραφίας μιας εργασίας/βιβλίου. Το απόθεμα βιβλιογραφίας, δηλαδή. Όσον αφορά την διαφορά bibliography-reference, αυτή εξαρτάται κι από τον τομέα. Στις επιστήμες (sciences*), *bibliography* είναι η βιβλιογραφική λίστα στην οποία η παρούσα εργασία οφείλει το υπόβαθρό της αλλά κανένα κομμάτι από τα παρατιθέμενα έργα δεν βρίσκεται μέσα στο κείμενο, σε μορφή παραπομπής. Δηλαδή είναι background reading. *References* είναι οι βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές που αναφέρονται στο τέλος της εργασίας και παρατίθενται στο κείμενο είτε λέξη προς λέξη είτε περιγραφικά είτε σαν ιδέα και *citations* είναι η ένδειξη του κειμένου που οδηγεί στο reference. Π.χ. στο σύστημα Harvard, έχουμε:

Citation: Blah, blah, blah, as pointed out by Harley (2005)
Reference: Harley P., 2005, _The Effects of Cornwall sinking against Scotland's post-glacial rebound_, London: Thomas Telford

Ωστόσο, σε άλλους τομείς, bibliography και references μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα.

Στα ελληνικά δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχουν άλλες λέξεις για την απόδοση των όρων. Ξέρω ότι literature = βιβλιογραφία (με την ευρεία έννοια), bibliography = βιβλιογραφία (με την στενή έννοια της λίστας στο τέλος εργασίας/βιβλίου), reference = βιβλιογραφική αναφορά και citation = παραπομπή. Αλλά μπορεί να λέω και μπούρδες. Δεν ξέρω ποιο ακριβώς σύστημα ισχύει στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία ή αν ισχύει κάποιο σύστημα, γενικά. 

* το τονίζω, γιατί στα ελληνικά και η νομική είναι επιστήμη, αλλά σε κανένα άλλο σύστημα, παγκοσμίως, δεν εντάσσεται σε Sciences.


Μωδ: Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> * το τονίζω, γιατί στα ελληνικά και η νομική είναι επιστήμη, αλλά σε κανένα άλλο σύστημα, παγκοσμίως, δεν εντάσσεται σε Sciences.



Ah, bon? Θα φταίνε μάλλον τα αρχαία ελληνικά και για αυτή την ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2012)

Δηλαδή το λήμμα Legal science στη γουίκη είναι λάθος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2012)

Ούτε καν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό το Legal science που λινκάρεις. Πάντως η νομική ανήκει στις τέχνες. Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη, απόλυτη μεθοδολογία. Δεν δίνονται Bsc και Msc νομικής και φυσικά σε κανένα πανεπιστήμιο δεν μπαίνουν κάτω από το υποσύνολο των Sciences. Το αυτό και για την φιλολογία, την ψυχολογία και όλες τις κοινωνικές _επιστήμες_ (κατ' ευφημισμό). Υπόψιν ότι η μετάφραση κατηγοριοποιείται στις επιστήμες, σε πολλά πανεπιστήμια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Και στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά η λέξη _επιστήμη_ / _science_ σημαίνει πρώτα απ' όλα τη γνώση, το σύστημα γνώσεων. Στη συνέχεια εξειδικεύεται στα αγγλικά και σημαίνει σε κάποιες χρήσεις τις θετικές επιστήμες. Αυτό δεν εμποδίζει τη χρήση του όρου σε συμφράσεις όπως _social sciences_ (δεν υπάρχει κανένας ευφημισμός, είναι η αρχική σημασία της λέξης), _Doctor of Juridical Science_, _Doctor of the Science of Law_ κ.λπ. κ.λπ.

Οι Άγγλοι, επειδή είναι πρακτικοί άνθρωποι, χώρισαν τις θετικές και τις θεωρητικές επιστήμες σε sciences και arts, για να μη φλυαρούν. Αλλά δεν καταργήθηκε η αρχική σημασία της γνώσης στο _science_ ή στην _επιστήμη_.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> * το τονίζω, γιατί στα ελληνικά και η νομική είναι επιστήμη, αλλά σε κανένα άλλο σύστημα, παγκοσμίως, δεν εντάσσεται σε Sciences.


Science με την αγγλοσαξονική έννοια και επιστήμη δεν ήταν ποτέ συνώνυμα. 



nickel said:


> Οι Άγγλοι, επειδή είναι πρακτικοί άνθρωποι, χώρισαν τις θετικές και τις θεωρητικές επιστήμες σε sciences και arts, για να μη φλυαρούν. Αλλά δεν καταργήθηκε η αρχική σημασία της γνώσης στο _science_ ή στην _επιστήμη_.


Επειδή ακριβώς οι arts μοιάζουν περίεργο ράφι για να τακτοποιηθούν όλες οι disciplines που δεν είναι sciences, εμένα μ' αρέσει και ένας άλλος τρέχων διαχωρισμός των γνωστικών πεδίων: Natural sciences, formal sciences, humanities και social sciences, professional and applied sciences. 

Από κει και πέρα, καμιά κατηγοριοποίηση δεν (θα έπρεπε να) υπαινίσσεται ανωτερότητα μιας κατηγορίας έναντι της άλλης. Η εικόνα που έχει μια κοινωνία για έναν επιστήμονα και το γνωστικό του πεδίο μεταβάλλεται διαρκώς, για λόγους που πολύ λίγο σχετίζονται με τις εσωτερικές εξελίξεις στο πώς πορεύεται η επιστήμη. Τον 19ο αιώνα, ένας ιστορικός είχε κοινωνικό κύρος, τώρα, ας μην εκφραστώ καλύτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2012)

Με τον διαχωρισμό που έκανα παραπάνω -που δεν είναι δικός μου- δεν υπαινίχθηκα ανωτερότητα κάποινω πεδίων έναντι άλλων. Η διαφοροποίηση έχει να κάνει με το πώς δουλεύει το ένα και πώς το άλλο. Η αυστηρή μεθοδολογία και ο σκληροπυρηνικός ορισμός θεωρίας-υπόθεσης-τεκμηρίου, ανήκει στις επιστήμες. Αν την ίδια δικαστική υπόθεση αναλάμβαναν δέκα διαφορετικοί δικαστές, δηλαδή το μόνο που άλλαζε στην όλη διαδικασία ήταν ο κριτής, είναι πιθανό να παίρναμε 10 διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Στις επιστήμες, οτιδήποτε δεν βγάζει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε κάθε επανάληψη, θεωρείται λάθος. Στις επιστήμες, ένα κι ένα πάντα κάνει δύο.


----------



## Themis (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στις επιστήμες, οτιδήποτε δεν βγάζει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε κάθε επανάληψη, θεωρείται λάθος. Στις επιστήμες, ένα κι ένα πάντα κάνει δύο.


Είσαι υπερβολικά κατηγορηματικός. Υπάρχουν κι ο Ρίμαν, η μη ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία, ο Κάντορ, το επιχείρημα του Ράσελ, η σχετικότητα, η γάτα του Σρέντιγκερ, η κβαντική φυσική... Μπορεί η οικοδόμηση κλειστού και πλήρως ελεγχόμενου σύμπαντος να είναι το άγιο δισκοπότηρο της _science_, αλλά - δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς - _o κόσμος είναι μαθηματικός_ κι αυτό προκαλεί προβλήματα στην κλειστότητα των λευκών κελιών της επιστημοσύνης.

View attachment 2370

Κατά τα άλλα, είναι πολύ απλό να δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στο αγγλικό _science _και το ελληνικό _επιστήμη_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Όχι, δεν είναι. Γιατί ένα από τα βασικά προβλήματα της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης είναι ότι η φιλοσοφία και η μηχανική θεωρούνται το ίδιο πράγμα, δηλαδή επιστήμες (ο διαχωρισμός σε κοινωνικές, θετικές, κτλ., είναι λεπτομέρεια χωρίς πρακτικό αντίκρυσμα).

Τα διάφορα συστήματα και οι θεωρίες δεν δείχνουν ότι και οι επιστήμες μπορεί να είναι 1+1=3, αφού λειτουργούν με την ίδια αρχή. Αν κάτι ισχύει, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι αποδεικνύεται, αλλά αν δεν αποδεικνύεται τότε αυτόματα δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί θεωρία (αυτό περί μη πληρότητας, που βασικά είναι φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα των μαθηματικών). Αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται απόλυτες αλήθειες, βέβαια, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία.

Οι επιστήμες δεν λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λειτουργούν οι τέχνες και αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβει και η ελληνική γλώσσα και το ελληνικό σύστημα εκπαίδευσης. Δεν είναι θέμα ανωτερότητας, είναι θέμα δομικής διαφοράς. Όπως η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και ο υπολογιστής είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, έτσι και οι επιστήμες με τις τέχνες. Ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι ανώτερη συσκευή ή πιο χρήσιμη, είναι απλώς άλλο πράγμα, γι' αυτό και ποτέ δεν θα είναι τόσο απλός στην χρήση όπως μια ηλ. κουζίνα, όπως οραματίζονται διάφοροι μπούφοι.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 12, 2012)

> Όχι, δεν είναι. Γιατί ένα από τα βασικά προβλήματα της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης είναι ότι η φιλοσοφία και η μηχανική θεωρούνται το ίδιο πράγμα, δηλαδή επιστήμες (ο διαχωρισμός σε κοινωνικές, θετικές, κτλ., είναι λεπτομέρεια χωρίς πρακτικό αντίκρυσμα)....Οι επιστήμες δεν λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λειτουργούν οι τέχνες και αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβει και η ελληνική γλώσσα και το ελληνικό σύστημα εκπαίδευσης.



Τότε να τις μαστιγώσουμε αλύπητα να το καταλάβουν!



> Δεν είναι θέμα ανωτερότητας, είναι θέμα δομικής διαφοράς. Όπως η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και ο υπολογιστής είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, έτσι και οι επιστήμες με τις τέχνες. Ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι ανώτερη συσκευή ή πιο χρήσιμη, είναι απλώς άλλο πράγμα, γι' αυτό και ποτέ δεν θα είναι τόσο απλός στην χρήση όπως μια ηλ. κουζίνα, όπως οραματίζονται διάφοροι μπούφοι.



Ναι, βέβαια, δεν λες ότι είναι θέμα ανωτερότητας, αλλά το υπονοείς με τέτοιο τρόπο που ο φερετζές είναι προκλητικότερος απ' ό,τι θα ήταν η κατηγορηματική διατύπωση. "Δεν λέω ότι είναι ανώτερα, αλλά, πώς να το κάνουμε παιδιά μου, άλλο πράγμα ο σκαφτιάς κι άλλο ο καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου". Και για όσους δεν το έπιασαν με την πρώτη, ρίξε και το χαρακτηρισμό "μπούφοι" για να δέσει το γλυκό.

Δεν θα έβλαπτε και λίγη μετριοπάθεια και περίσκεψη. Δεν θα έβλαπτε να είναι κανείς λιγότερο απόλυτος, ειδικά όταν δεν γνωρίζει το ένα από τα μεγέθη που συγκρίνει (και μοιάζει να θεωρεί νομική επιστήμη π.χ. τις δηλώσεις Βενιζέλου και ιστορία τα βιβλία του σχολείου).



> Αν την ίδια δικαστική υπόθεση αναλάμβαναν δέκα διαφορετικοί δικαστές, δηλαδή το μόνο που άλλαζε στην όλη διαδικασία ήταν ο κριτής, είναι πιθανό να παίρναμε 10 διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα.



Κάπως χονδροειδές το παράδειγμα. Τι είδους υπόθεση, ποιοι δικαστές κ.λπ. Το ουσιώδες, όμως, είναι ότι το παράδειγμα αυτό καταδεικνύει σύγχυση μεταξύ επιστήμης και εφαρμογής της επιστήμης. Δηλαδή, αν ζητήσεις μια γέφυρα από δέκα μηχανικούς θα πάρεις δέκα πανομοιότυπα σχέδια;

Τέλος, θα ήμουν ψεύτης αν δεν έλεγα ότι αυτή τη λογική μονά-ζυγά δικά μου τη θεωρώ προκλητική και προσβλητική. Όλα πάσχουν και νοσούν, εκτός από τα δικά μου κι όσα έχουν σχέση με μένα. Όλοι οι σύγχρονοι Έλληνες είναι προϊόν επιμειξιών και οι ισχυρισμοί τους ότι κατάγονται από τους Αρχαίους είναι της πλάκας (ΟΚ, κατά βάση σωστό), αλλά από κει απ' όπου κατάγομαι εγώ είναι φυλετικώς καθαροί (pardon?). Καλή γλώσσα είναι μόνο αυτή που εγώ κατέχω καλά κι αγαπώ. Για την σύγχρονη κατάντια της Ελλάδας και για το μνημόνιο φταίνε τα αρχαία κ.λπ. Επιστήμη υπάρχει μόνο στο δικό μου χώρο, οι διάφοροι νομικάριοι, φιλόλογοι κι ιστορικοί είναι μάγειρες που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνουν σεφ... 

Ήμαρτον, που θα έλεγε κι ο Γεωργίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Το ότι το γράφω αυτό όντας μηχανικός, δεν σημαίνει ότι το βλέπω από την σκοπιά μου. Άλλωστε πουθενά δεν διατύπωσα το θέμα με τρόπο "εγώ κάνω επιστήμη, εσείς είστε παρακατιανοί". Προσωπικό στοιχείο δεν υπήρξε στα γραφόμενά μου. Μην βάζεις λέξεις στα γραπτά μου που δεν έγραψα. Ούτε έκανα σύγκριση τύπου "είσαι σκαφτιάς κι εγώ καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου".

Για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου για την γέφυρα, ναι, 10 μηχανικοί θα σου έβγαζαν το ίδιο ακριβώς σχέδιο. 10 αρχιτέκτονες σίγουρα θα έβγαζαν διαφορετικά σχέδια. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι 10 μηχανικοί θα έβγαζαν την ίδια ακριβώς λύση στο ίδιο πρόβλημα. Εγώ το συγκεκριμενοποίησα βέβαια, είπα δίκη μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια ίδια. Εσύ το έκανες πιο γενικό. Αν ζητηθεί σε 10 μηχανικούς μια κρεμαστή γέφυρα που να αντέχει 10,000 αυτοκίνητα την ημέρα, θα πάρεις το ίδιο πράγμα, με τα ίδια υλικά. Μπορεί κάποιες λεπτομέρειες να είναι διαφορετικές, αλλά όλοι θα δώσουν την ίδια λύση, γιατί μόνο μια βέλτιστη λύση υπάρχει, πάντα. Ενώ η ετυμηγορία είναι θέμα αντίληψης, γι' αυτό και το πώς να κερδίσεις την συμπάθεια των ενόρκων -πράγμα άσχετο με τα δεδομένα της δίκης- έχει γίνει ξεχωριστός τομέας, στον οποίο τα μεγάλα δικηγορικά γραφεία επενδύουν εκατομμύρια.

Προσοχή, αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το πόσο συχνά γίνονται λάθη και σε ποιο μέγεθος ούτε με το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει καλή και κακή εφαρμογή του επαγγέλματος. Αυτό είναι άσχετο πράγμα.

Τέλος, ναι, οι Έλληνες δεν είναι καθόλου καθαρή φυλή, μάλλον το ακριβώς αντίθετο και ούτε ισχυρίζομαι ότι εγώ είμαι καθαρός Έλληνας κι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει. Για την κατάντια της Ελλάδας φυσικά και φταίει η μόρφωση του μέσου Έλληνα, πράγμα για το οποίο φταίει η εκπαίδευση κι όχι εγώ που όταν γεννήθηκα ήμασταν ήδη υπερχρεωμένοι κι όταν βγήκα στην αγορά εργασίας μάς κυνηγούσαν ήδη με το τουφέκι. Αυτό δεν είναι εγωκεντρικό, είναι τυχαίο.

Ξανατέλος, από την στιγμή που λέω ρητά ότι τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν δείχνει ανωτερότητα των επιστημών από τις τέχνες, δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό να μου το αντιστρέφεις και να λες ότι το υπονοώ. Η δήλωσή μου είναι ειλικρινέστατη. Βέβαια το ότι μπορείς να την διαβάσεις όπως πιστεύεις, αποτελεί απόδειξη ότι η γλώσσα δεν είναι πεδίο επιστήμης αλλά τέχνης.

Και ξαναματατέλος, αν πίστευα ότι η γλωσσολογία, η μετάφραση, η ιστορία και η φιλολογία είναι υποδεέστερα πεδία, δεν θα περνούσα τον χρόνο μου στην lexilogia.gr αλλά στο mhxanikos.gr.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Υποθέτω δεν είσαι πολιτικός μηχανικός, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Και σίγουρα δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με οδικά έργα...

Στο Μετσόβιο πάντως, στο καλωσόρισμα, ο τότε πρύτανης Σκουληκίδης μάς το είπε ρητά: «Εμείς, εδώ στην Ελλάδα, είμαστε θεωρητικοί μηχανικοί. Δίνουμε λύσεις με τα περιορισμένα μέτρα που έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας.» Βέβαια, ήταν μια άλλη Ελλάδα εκείνη, ελεύθερη και αισιόδοξη και θαρραλέα και μαχητική --και κοίτα τι κατάφερε η γενιά μου μέσα σε 35 χρόνια! :blush::angry:


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

Λύστε μου πάντως μια απορία, γιατί εύκολο είναι να λέμε ότι οι θετικές επιστήμες είναι το «1 + 1 = 2», αλλά την ιατρική και τη βιολογία που πρέπει να τις βάλουμε;


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Στην Αγγλία που ζει ο Ελληγεννής παντως η βιολογία είναι η μόνη επιστήμη, γιατί οι βιολόγοι είναι οι μόνοι που αναφέρονται στον εαυτό τους με φράσεις όπως I'm a scientist, I work as a scientist κλπ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 12, 2012)

Πέσατε να τον φάτε, αλλά έχει δίκιο - απλώς υπερβάλλει: για την κατασκευή μιας γέφυρας μπορεί να μην υπάρχει μόνο μία λύση, αλλά οι λύσεις είναι περιορισμένες και συγκεκριμένες και καθορίζονται από το ανάγλυφο, τα υλικά και τις προδιαγραφές που θέλεις. Πραγματικά δηλαδή 1+1=2. Από την άλλη, ο αρχιτέκτονας είναι αυτός που θα δώσει πολλές διαφορετικές όψεις στις περιορισμένες αυτές λύσεις. 
Κατά την ίδια λογική, η νομική είναι επιστήμη γιατί επιδιώκει να κωδικοποιήσει τον νόμο: αν ισχύουν οι Α συνθήκες και γίνουν οι Β ενέργειες, θα έχουμε τη Γ παράβαση του νόμου και η τιμωρία θα είναι Δ ή Ε, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Η δίκη θα γίνει για να βρεις αν ίσχυε το Α ή αν έγινε το Β - δεν έχει λοιπόν σχέση με τη νομική επιστήμη αλλά με την εφαρμογή της, και ναι, μπορούν να γίνουν και λάθη από τους δικαστές ή τους ενόρκους όπως ακριβώς ένας βιολόγος βγάζει λάθος συμπέρασμα αν γίνει λάθος στο πείραμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Πέσατε να τον φάτε, αλλά έχει δίκιο - απλώς υπερβάλλει...


Η υπερβολική δράση προκαλεί και υπερβολική αντίδραση, αλλά έχεις δίκιο, ας χαμηλώσουν οι τόνοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λύστε μου πάντως μια απορία, γιατί εύκολο είναι να λέμε ότι οι θετικές επιστήμες είναι το «1 + 1 = 2», αλλά την ιατρική και τη βιολογία που πρέπει να τις βάλουμε;



Στις επιστήμες· εξίσου 1+1=2. Απλά, ενώ η μηχανική λίγο-πολύ λειτουργεί στο μέγιστό της, με μόνα πεδία έρευνας τους μικρομηχανισμούς και την επιστήμη υλικών, η βιολογία και η ιατρική έχουν μπόλικο δρόμο ακόμα, κυρίως λόγω της εγγενούς δυσκολίας στην μελέτη και το κόστος έρευνας (είναι και γενικά πιο πρόσφατες επιστήμες· ιδίως η ιατρική, που πριν τον 20ό αιώνα ήταν "πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι, πόδι, γεννητικά όργανα, γλώσσα, αφτιά και σκαλπ").



SBE said:


> Υποθέτω δεν είσαι πολιτικός μηχανικός, ε;



Πολιτικός μηχανικός είμαι. Και όχι, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με οδικά έργα.



dharvatis said:


> Κατά την ίδια λογική, η νομική είναι επιστήμη γιατί επιδιώκει να κωδικοποιήσει τον νόμο: αν ισχύουν οι Α συνθήκες και γίνουν οι Β ενέργειες, θα έχουμε τη Γ παράβαση του νόμου και η τιμωρία θα είναι Δ ή Ε, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Η δίκη θα γίνει για να βρεις αν ίσχυε το Α ή αν έγινε το Β - δεν έχει λοιπόν σχέση με τη νομική επιστήμη αλλά με την εφαρμογή της, και ναι, μπορούν να γίνουν και λάθη από τους δικαστές ή τους ενόρκους όπως ακριβώς ένας βιολόγος βγάζει λάθος συμπέρασμα αν γίνει λάθος στο πείραμα.



Ναι, γιατί η εφαρμογή της νομικής είναι διαφορετική. Πέρα από το λάθος, δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος να ορίσεις την ποινή. Σε κάθε εποχή τα ήθη είναι διαφορετικά, άρα και η αντίληψη της δικαιοσύνης. Η αντίληψη της βαρύτητας, πάλι, είναι πάντα η ίδια, γιατί ό,τι ίσχυε χθες ισχύει και σήμερα. Πέρα από το θέμα της κακοδικίας*, που είναι θέμα ανθρώπινου λάθους στην εφαρμογή, η ετυμηγορία βασίζεται σε τελείως υποκειμενικά κριτήρια. Ακόμη κι αν κάποιος ισχυριστεί ότι είναι μαθηματική αντιστοιχία με βάση τον νόμο που υπάρχει, πάλι θα είναι λάθος. Αν ήταν έτσι, δεν θα λέγαμε "ερμηνεία του νόμου". Το 1+1=2 δεν επιδέχεται διαφορετικές ερμηνείες. Ερμηνεία = υποκειμενικότητα. Και στις επιστήμες μπορεί κανείς να συναντήσει διαφορετικές απόψεις, αντικρουόμενες. Αλλά παρατηρήστε ότι, όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, είναι γιατί υπάρχει έλλειψη δεδομένων. Υπάρχουν διαφορετικές υποθέσεις για το Χ πράγμα, γιατί λείπουν στοιχεία. Στον νόμο δεν λείπει τίποτα. Όλα τα δεδομένα σου είναι εκεί (ο νόμος). Όμως αυτό δεν αποτρέπει τους νομικούς από την διαφορετική ερμηνεία του ίδιου ακριβώς πράγματος.

Είμαστε σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ. Αναλογιστείτε πόσες φορές κάποιος ζητάει βοήθεια σε μια μετάφραση και ο καθένας έρχεται με πέντε δικές του εκδοχές. Κάποιες εκδοχές μπορεί να ταιριάζουν καλύτερα, αλλά πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενική αντιστοιχία. Δεν υπάρχει 1+1=2. Όταν ανακοινώθηκε ότι βρέθηκαν νετρίνα να ταξιδεύουν γρηγορότερα από τα φωτόνια, το συμπέρασμα ήταν κατηγορηματικό: ή είναι λάθος η θεωρία του Αϊνστάιν ή η μέτρηση που έγινε είχε κάποιο συστηματικό λάθος. Δεν μπορεί να είναι ντεμί καταστάσεις ούτε μπορεί κατά την γνώμη του ενός φυσικού να είναι έτσι και κατά την γνώμη του άλλου να είναι αλλιώς. Κάποιος από τους δυο είναι *λάθος*.

* έτσι δεν λέγεται;


_Ζητώ συγγνώμη και για την παρέκκλιση που δημιούργησα στο νήμα και για το μεγάλο μέγεθος των δημοσιεύσεών μου. Ελπίζω να μην εκλαμβάνεται ο τόνος μου σαν έντονος. Δεν έχω διάθεση να προκαλέσω εντάσεις και υπερβολές._


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, γιατί η εφαρμογή της νομικής είναι διαφορετική. Πέρα από το λάθος, δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος να ορίσεις την ποινή. Σε κάθε εποχή τα ήθη είναι διαφορετικά, άρα και η αντίληψη της δικαιοσύνης. Η αντίληψη της βαρύτητας, πάλι, είναι πάντα η ίδια, γιατί ό,τι ίσχυε χθες ισχύει και σήμερα. Πέρα από το θέμα της κακοδικίας*, που είναι θέμα ανθρώπινου λάθους στην εφαρμογή, η ετυμηγορία βασίζεται σε τελείως υποκειμενικά κριτήρια.


Για κάποιον που δεν θέλει να προκαλέσει ενστάσεις και υπερβολές, είσαι υπερβολικά κατηγορηματικός. 

Δεν θα επεκταθώ πολύ, εγώ νομικός δεν είμαι, εξάλλου, αλλά έχεις μπερδέψει ποινικά, αστικά, κοινοδίκαιο και ηπειρωτικό δίκαιο, καθώς και την ιστορία του δικαίου, και δίνεις μια εικόνα που περισσότερο αντιστοιχεί σε επεισόδιο του Boston Legal, παρά στην πραγματικότητα. Φαίνεται από τα γραφόμενά σου ότι δεν έχεις σαφή εικόνα του πώς λειτουργεί ούτε καν η πολιτική δικονομία στην Ελλάδα - δεν είναι κακό αυτό, πολλοί από εμάς δεν έχουμε. Βέβαια, πολλοί από εμάς δεν ισχυριζόμαστε ότι η νομική δεν είναι επιστήμη, αλλά δε βαριέσαι.

Στο σημείο που θα ήθελα να σταθώ είναι το εξής: είναι αυθαίρετο να λες ότι επιστήμη είναι αυτό το οποίο έχει ενιαία εφαρμογή και σταθερά αποτελέσματα, ότι μία συγκεκριμένη μέθοδος θα σου δώσει πάντα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα, ότι υπάρχει μία βέλτιστη λύση και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Συνειδητοποιείς, φαντάζομαι, ότι αυτός ο ορισμός είναι δικός σου, και ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό που ορίζουν υποχρεωτικά και οι άλλοι έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι αυτός δικός μου ορισμός, αλλά των πανεπιστημίων. Συγγνώμη αν ακούγομαι απόλυτος, αλλά αυτό δεν ειναι μια θεωρία που μαγείρεψα αυτοστιγμεί, είναι ο κλασικός διαχωρισμός επιστημών-τεχνών (τουλάχιστον την δυτική πρακτική). Εξάλλου νομίζω ότι είναι αυτόνοητο ότι κάτι που έχει να κάνει με την γλώσσα και την κρίση θα είναι πάντα υποκειμενικό ως έναν βαθμό. Υπάρχουν όψεις της νομικής που είναι κατηγορηματικές και απόλυτα αντικειμενικές, αλλά υπάρχουν και όψεις της -από λίγο ως τελείως- υποκειμενικές. Γιατί ερμηνεύεται ανάλογα με την περίσταση, τα ισχύοντα ήθη και την γλωσσική ευκρίνεια του ίδιου του νόμου. Φθηνά παραθυράκια που βασίζονται σε διατύπωση πάντα θα υπάρχουν, γιατί η γλώσσα αδυνατεί να είναι απόλυτη.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 12, 2012)

Πάντως, για κάποιους ούτε το "1+1=2" είναι επιστήμη. Τα Μαθηματικά δεν τα συγκαταλέγουν στις επιστήμες, παρότι κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει ότι τις υπηρετούν. Σε αναλυτικά προγράμματα σχολείων, που έχω δει, φαίνεται ότι επιστήμες (sciences) εννοούν μόνο τις φυσικές.
Δείτε κάποια πρόχειρα παραδείγματα:
Is Math a Science?
English-Maths-Science


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Τα μαθηματικά είναι πρωτίστως γλώσσα. Άρα η ερώτηση "είναι τα μαθηματικά επιστήμη;" είναι σαν το "είναι η γλώσσα επιστήμη;" και το "είναι το κατσαβίδι επιστήμη;". Τα ίδια τα μαθηματικά είναι εργαλείο και ασχολείται με ιδεατές καταστάσεις. Στον πραγματικό κόσμο π.χ. δεν υπάρχουν ακέραιοι. 1 μέτρο δεν είναι ποτέ ακριβώς 1 μέτρο. Ούτε βασίζονται στην παρατήρηση. Όταν λέμε "1+1=2", δεν εννοούμε τα ίδια τα μαθηματικά αλλά το γεγονός ότι στις φυσικές επιστήμες υπάρχει μόνο μία απάντηση, δεδομένης μιας συγκεκριμένης ερώτησης. Στις θεωρητικές επιστήμες, μπορεί να υπάρχουν πάνω από μία ισοδύναμες απαντήσεις. Μπορείς να επιχειρηματολογήσεις υπέρ ή κατά ενός θέματος και να έχεις δίκιο και τις δυο φορές, ενώ αν επιχειρηματολογήσεις υπέρ ή κατά της ύπαρξης ενός φυσικού φαινομένου, την μια φορά θα είσαι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

Εγώ θα ξαναπώ ότι στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε διάκριση «επιστήμες - τέχνες». Έχουμε διάκριση «θετικές επιστήμες - θεωρητικές επιστήμες».

ΠαπΛεξ
*θετικές επιστήμες*· οι φυσικές, οι τεχνικές και οι μαθηματικές επιστήμες, σε αντιδιαστολή προς τις επιστήμες τού ανθρώπου.

ΛΝΕΓ:
*θετικές επιστήμες* τα μαθηματικά, η φυσική, η χημεία και οι τεχνικές επιστήμες, καθώς επίσης και όλοι οι κλάδοι και οι υποδιαιρέσεις τους, κατ' αντιδιαστολή προς τις θεωρητικές ή επιστήμες τού ανθρώπου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Και επειδή μιλάμε ελληνικά ακόμα, ας προσέξουμε τι είπε ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω. 
Για καλή ή κακή (κατά έλληγενή) τύχη, ακόμα δεν έχουμε γίνει γλωσσικά υποτελείς. Ούτε είναι οι αγγλόφωνες συμβάσεις το Α και το Ω της διεθνούς γνώσης. 

ΥΓ Εγώ όταν ακούω Τέχνες σκέφτομαι γλυπτική, ζωγραφική και τις υπόλοιπες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Αυτές είναι καλές τέχνες. Χαρακτηρισμός ο οποίος είναι γλωσσικά ρατσιστικός, αν το καλοσκεφτείτε και όχι το τέχνες-επιστήμες. Ο διαχωρισμός αυτός, πάντως, δεν ισχύει μόνο στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

Ίσως είναι ... trivia, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον να διαβάσουμε την ιστορία του όρου _liberal arts_. 
Στη Wikipedia, ας πούμε:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberal_arts

Π.χ.
Mathematics, science, arts, and language can all be considered part of the liberal arts.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Αφού πρέπει κατά Ελληγενή να διορθώσουμε τη λανθασμένη μας γλώσσα, δηλώνω φιλότεχνη γιατί μου αρέσει η πολιτική επιστήμη τέχνη


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτές είναι καλές τέχνες. Χαρακτηρισμός ο οποίος είναι γλωσσικά ρατσιστικός, αν το καλοσκεφτείτε και όχι το τέχνες-επιστήμες. Ο διαχωρισμός αυτός, πάντως, δεν ισχύει μόνο στα αγγλικά.


Έστω ότι είναι έτσι (που δεν είναι, έστω είπαμε). Έχει καμία σημασία αν είναι αυτό που σπουδάζει ο πολιτικός μηχανικός επιστήμη, και αυτό που σπουδάζει ο νομικός τέχνη; Θέλω να πω, τι διαφορά έχει το ένα από το άλλο, στο να κάνουμε αυτή τη διάκριση; Γιατί έτσι όπως το θέτεις, λες επιστήμη = 1+1 = 2, άρα σοβαρό, τέχνη = ρευστό, άρα ασόβαρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αφού πρέπει κατά Ελληγενή να διορθώσουμε τη λανθασμένη μας γλώσσα, δηλώνω φιλότεχνη γιατί μου αρέσει η πολιτική επιστήμη τέχνη



Όχι, η γλώσσα δεν φταίει σε τίποτα. Δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέτουμε λέξεις να κάνουν παρέα σε άλλες. Ο δικηγόρος μπορεί να λέγεται δικηγόρος και ο φυσικός να λέγεται επιστήμονας -εκτός από φυσικός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έστω ότι είναι έτσι (που δεν είναι, έστω είπαμε). Έχει καμία σημασία αν είναι αυτό που σπουδάζει ο πολιτικός μηχανικός επιστήμη, και αυτό που σπουδάζει ο νομικός τέχνη; Θέλω να πω, τι διαφορά έχει το ένα από το άλλο, στο να κάνουμε αυτή τη διάκριση; Γιατί έτσι όπως το θέτεις, λες επιστήμη = 1+1 = 2, άρα σοβαρό, τέχνη = ρευστό, άρα ασόβαρο.



Ναι, έχει σημασία και όχι, δεν συνεπάγεται αυτό. Το γράφω πολύ απλά, 1+1=2, άρα αντικειμενικό και 1+1=μπορεί 2 ή 3, άρα υποκειμενικό. Το ότι κάτι είναι υποκειμενικό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι καταγέλαστο, ασόβαρο ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε να το πείτε. Σαφώς και οι τέχνες είναι σοβαρή υπόθεση είτε πρόκειται για καλές είτε μη. Όλος ο κοινωνικός ιστός και η συνοχή του κρέμεται σε αυτά τα πεδία: νομική, διοίκηση, ιστορία, γλωσσολογία και γραμματικές τέχνες, κ.α. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει ένα πεδίο που δεν θεωρώ σοβαρό, κι αυτό είναι η ψυχολογία, αλλά ας μην το πάμε εκεί το πράγμα· είναι άλλη συζήτηση.

Η βασική αντίρρηση είναι ότι εκλαμβάνεται σαν σύγκριση σοβαρότητας και χρησιμότητας, πράγμα που όχι μόνο δεν έχω ισχυριστεί, αλλά έχω αρνηθεί ήδη 5-6 φορές. Πόσο πιο ρητά να το εκφράσω;

Ο λόγος που έχει σημασία η διάκριση είναι η λειτουργία της κοινωνίας. Σε μια κοινωνία που ο δικηγόρος είναι επιστήμονας, όπως είναι ο φυσικός -δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα- φαντάζει φυσιολογικό ένας δικηγόρος ή ένας φιλόλογος να εκφράζει άποψη για την σύγχρονη φυσική, για την αστρονομία, για την συγκριτική γλωσσολογία, κτλ. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε πού το πάω, να το κάνω πιο λιανά: ο Έλληνας δεν βρίσκει παράλογο να εκφράζει ένας φυσικός την γνώμη του για την καταγωγή των ελληνικών ούτε ένας φιλόλογος να γράφει βιβλία για το πώς μάς δουλεύουν οι ειδικοί που μιλάνε για παγκόσμια θέρμανση. Γιατί, στο μυαλό του Έλληνα, όλοι αυτοί είναι επιστήμονες, άρα μπορούν να εκφράζουν την γνώμη τους για οποιαδήποτε επιστήμη.

Στην Ελλάδα, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό *ένας νομικός να είναι υπουργός οικονομικών*, γιατί, βρε αδερφέ, επιστήμονας είναι ο άνθρωπος, θα τα καταφέρει.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...Στην Ελλάδα, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό *ένας νομικός να είναι υπουργός οικονομικών*, γιατί, βρε αδερφέ, επιστήμονας είναι ο άνθρωπος, θα τα καταφέρει.



Ενώ ο Σώυμπλε στη Γερμανία, έ; Θα αντιμετωπίζεται ως παραδοξότητα, φαντάζομαι... 

Αναζητείς αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους. Τίποτε άλλο. Και τους αναζητείς με πυξίδα ιδεοληψίες κατασκευασμένες με τρόπους και "λογικές" ολότελα ξένες προς την επιστήμη (με οποιαδήποτε έννοιά της).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Για την ακρίβεια, ο Σόιμπλε σπούδασε νομικά και οικονομικά και πριν μπει στην πολιτική είχε φτάσει πρώτα σε ανώτατη θέση του φορολογικού μηχανισμού της Βάδης-Βιρτεμβέργης και μετά είχε ασκήσει δικηγορία.

Αλλά αλίμονο αν οι υπουργοί πρέπει να είναι ειδικοί του χώρου. ΟΙ υπουργοί πρέπει να χαράζουν την πολιτική και να μπορούν να διοικήσουν, αξιοποιώντας ειδικούς και τεχνοκράτες.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, ο Σόιμπλε σπούδασε νομικά και οικονομικά και πριν μπει στην πολιτική είχε φτάσει πρώτα σε ανώτατη θέση του φορολογικού μηχανισμού της Βάδης-Βιρτεμβέργης και μετά είχε ασκήσει δικηγορία...



Το πτυχίο του είναι νομικής και ο ίδιος είναι διδάκτορας νομικής (στο οικονομικό δίκαιο, βεβαίως). Και, ας μη διστάζουμε να το πούμε, εφοριακός υπήρξε πρώτα (δηλ. δημόσιος υπάλληλος), πριν ασκήσει "μαχόμενη" (λέμε τώρα) δικηγορία.

Προφανώς ο διδάκτορας δημόσιου οικονομικού δικαίου έχει περισσότερα εφόδια για τη θέση του Υπ. Οικ. από τον συνταγματολόγο. Αλλά ισχύει αυτό που λες. Για πολιτική συζητάμε και για την άσκηση διοίκησης μπορεί ο υπουργός να αξιοποιεί ειδικούς και άλλους τεχνοκράτες. Οι Άγγλοι, άλλωστε, δημοσιογράφο δεν έχουν για Υπ. Οικ.;

Εγώ κρατάω ως ενδιαφέρον και διδακτικό παράδειγμα τον συνδυασμό δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα στη διάρκεια μιας σταδιοδρομίας. Αλλά ίσως μου αντιτάξετε ότι ο Σώυμπλε δεν είναι τυπικό παράδειγμα... Μπορεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Οι Άγγλοι, άλλωστε, δημοσιογράφο δεν έχουν για Υπ. Οικ.;



Και είδες πώς πάει η οικονομία τους;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει ένα πεδίο που δεν θεωρώ σοβαρό, κι αυτό είναι η ψυχολογία, αλλά ας μην το πάμε εκεί το πράγμα· είναι άλλη συζήτηση.


Η επιστήμη της ψυχανάλυσης πάντως την έχει περιγράψει την άρνηση, όπως και πολλά άλλα τέτοια φαινόμενα.



Hellegennes said:


> Η βασική αντίρρηση είναι ότι εκλαμβάνεται σαν σύγκριση σοβαρότητας και χρησιμότητας, πράγμα που όχι μόνο δεν έχω ισχυριστεί, αλλά έχω αρνηθεί ήδη 5-6 φορές. Πόσο πιο ρητά να το εκφράσω;


Τότε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνεις τη διάκριση. Πόσο πιο απλά να το πούμε;



Hellegennes said:


> Ο λόγος που έχει σημασία η διάκριση είναι η λειτουργία της κοινωνίας. Σε μια κοινωνία που ο δικηγόρος είναι επιστήμονας, όπως είναι ο φυσικός -δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα- φαντάζει φυσιολογικό ένας δικηγόρος ή ένας φιλόλογος να εκφράζει άποψη για την σύγχρονη φυσική, για την αστρονομία, για την συγκριτική γλωσσολογία, κτλ. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε πού το πάω, να το κάνω πιο λιανά: ο Έλληνας δεν βρίσκει παράλογο να εκφράζει ένας φυσικός την γνώμη του για την καταγωγή των ελληνικών ούτε ένας φιλόλογος να γράφει βιβλία για το πώς μάς δουλεύουν οι ειδικοί που μιλάνε για παγκόσμια θέρμανση. Γιατί, στο μυαλό του Έλληνα, όλοι αυτοί είναι επιστήμονες, άρα μπορούν να εκφράζουν την γνώμη τους για οποιαδήποτε επιστήμη.


Με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά πρώτον γενικεύεις, και δεύτερον προβάλλεις τη δική σου άποψη στους άλλους. Λες π.χ. ότι επειδή λέμε το γλωσσολόγο επιστήμονα, θα εκφράσει άποψη για την υπερθέρμανση και θα τον πάρουν στα σοβαρά. Δεν θα μπω στο καθαρά επιστημονικό κομμάτι, δηλαδή στο ότι ούτε και οι ειδικοί συμφωνούν απόλυτα μεταξύ τους (αφήνω απ' έξω αυτούς που ψηφίζουν Ρεπουμπλικάνους ), άρα αντικειμενικά δεν έχουμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα, άρα οι ειδικοί (φυσικοί κτλ) που μελετούν την υπερθέρμανση δεν είναι επιστήμονες.

Και κάτι άλλο: το παράδειγμά σου περί υποθέσεων ενώπιον δικαστηρίου και πάλι δεν είναι σωστό. Ο χημικός έχει τη δυνατότητα να δουλέψει στο εργαστήριο κάθε φορά υπό τις ίδες συνθήκες για να πάρει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Ο νομικός, όχι. Για να δεις αν μπορείς να έχεις ίδια αποτελέσματα σε αίθουσες δικαστηρίου, πρέπει να έχεις τους ίδιους διαδίκους, με τα ίδια αιτήματα, και τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2012)

Κοίτα, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν έρευνες για το αν οι ένορκοι παίρνουν διαφορετικές αποφάσεις από τους δικαστές, ο ορισμός της εγγύτητας υποθέσεων είναι υπαρκτός.

Όσο για τους αυτούς που διαφωνούν με την υπερθέρμανση, είναι είτε άσχετοι με τον κλάδο είτε ανυπόληπτοι (ένα πτυχίο από μόνο του δεν σε κάνει επιστήμονα). Δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρό άτομο του κλάδου που να διαφωνεί με την υπερθέρμανση. Η διαφωνία που υπάρχει είναι στο αν οφείλεται 100% σε ανθρωπογενή παράγοντα ή όχι. Το δεδομένο είναι η υπερθέρμανση, η θεωρία το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου και το συμπέρασμα ότι αιτία είναι ο άνθρωπος. Το να διαφωνείς με το δεδομένο σε κάνει άσχετο. Το να διαφωνείς με την θεωρία σε κάνει σχετικό ανυπόληπτο, αν δεν έχεις να αντιπροτείνεις κάποια καλύτερη θεωρία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Οι Άγγλοι, άλλωστε, δημοσιογράφο δεν έχουν για Υπ. Οικ.;



Μικρη διόρθωση, ο Όσμπορν δεν ήταν ποτέ δημοσιογράφος. Πριν ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική ήταν για δύο χρόνια δημόσιος υπαλληλος- συμβουλος σε υπουργείο, φρέσκος- φρέσκος απο το τεμπελοεπιστήμιο, και για τέσσερα χρόνια υπάλληλος του Συντηρητικού κόμματος (έγραφε τους λόγους του αρχηγού κλπ). Και μετά έγινε βουλευτής. Κι αν ο μπαμπάς του δεν ήταν αυτός που ήταν δεν θα γινόταν υπουργός οικονομικών για πρώτη του θέση σε κυβέρνηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν, με τύψεις επειδή δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω κάτι για να το αποτρέψω, ότι αυτό το νήμα είναι από τα πιο ασυνάρτητα του φόρουμ. Μπερδεύει τις σημασίες των λέξεων, τις ιστορίες των λέξεων, τη σημασία της γνώσης, τις διακρίσεις των επιστημών — μόνο μπερδεύει. Αν είναι να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω, ας κάνουμε πρώτα ρισέτ, γιατί όλο το νήμα είναι χτισμένο σε λάθος βάσεις και αγαπά τις παρεξηγήσεις αντί τα ξεδιαλύματα. Λες και δεν μας έφτανε το πολιτικοοικονομικοκοινωνικό μας μπαχαλάκι.


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2012)

Εντάξει, προηγουμένως όμως ας παραδεχτούμε το εξής: ότι υπάρχει η διάσταση η θεωρητική σε κάθε τομέα (είτε επιστήμη το πούμε είτε κάτι άλλο) και η διάσταση της εφαρμογής. Ανάλογα λοιπόν, όπως έχουμε θεωρητική πολιτική επιστήμη και την εφαρμογή της ως πολιτική πράξη, έχουμε και την επιστήμη της λογικής (θεωρητική επιστήμη αυτή) και την εφαρμογή της ως νομική. Η νομική επομένως είναι στην ουσία της εφαρμοσμένη λογική. Αν η λογική δεν είναι επιστήμη, δεν ξέρω πια τι μπορεί να ονομαστεί επιστήμη.

Επιστήμη, θεωρητική, Ζάζουλα, είναι παρεμπιπτόντως και η βιβλιοθηκονομία, και μάλιστα υψηλής θεωρίας, οντολογίας, στο βαθμό που κατηγοριοποιεί, κατατάσσει, ταξινομεί έννοιες και πράγματα. Και επειδή ξέρω ότι σου πατάω ένα κάλο εδώ,  πάμε γρήγορα στο άλλο νήμα να συζητήσουμε κατά πόσο είναι επιστήμη η οικονομική!


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> ...Επιστήμη, θεωρητική, Ζάζουλα, είναι και η βιβλιοθηκονομία...


Πού κρυβόταν ο Ζάζουλας;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πέρα από το λάθος, δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος να ορίσεις την ποινή. Σε κάθε εποχή τα ήθη είναι διαφορετικά, άρα και η αντίληψη της δικαιοσύνης. Η αντίληψη της βαρύτητας, πάλι, είναι πάντα η ίδια, γιατί ό,τι ίσχυε χθες ισχύει και σήμερα.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ινωνία-και-νόμος&p=75832&viewfull=1#post75832
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6596-Διαφορά-ηλικίας-στις-σχέσεις


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πού κρυβόταν ο Ζάζουλας;



Ο Ζάζουλας ετοιμαζόταν να τσιτάρει πρόσφατη συζήτηση που είχε με εκλεκτό μέλος της Λεξιλογίας, στην οποία κεντρικός θεματικός άξονας ήταν: «μα επιτέλους, ας παραδεχτούν όλοι ότι τα Οικονομικά είναι απλώς μια μελέτη της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς και τίποτ' άλλο (όπως λ.χ. επιστήμη)!»

Οπότε, πέρα από το δήγμα που παρέθεσε πιο πάνω ο Εάριον, ας προσθέσω και τούτο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εις-που-διχάζουν&p=94955&viewfull=1#post94955.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως είμαστε μόνοι μας εγώ κι ο Hellegennes εναντίον όλων! Παραδεχτείτε το, επομένως: Είστε ευγνώμονες που ζήσατε για να το δείτε κι αυτό!


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Τα οικονομικά τα πραδοσιακά δεν είναι μελέτη της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς, απλώς δέχονται ότι ο άνθρωπος δρα λογικά. Η νεότερη συμπεριφ.... συμπ... behavioral οικονομική θεωρία συνδυάζει και ψυχολογία και νούμερα. Οπότε τελικά κάνοντας κύκλο πάμε στο: η ψυχολογία είναι επιστήμη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λες και δεν μας έφτανε το πολιτικοοικονομικοκοινωνικό μας μπαχαλάκι.



Δεν ξέρω για σένα, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να ασχολούμαι με φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα τύπου "είναι η ψυχολογία επιστήμη;" παρά με το πολιτικοτέτοιο.


----------

